# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته ی كارشناسی علوم انتظامی

## ebi2018

*
معرفی رشته ی كارشناسی علوم انتظامی






دیباچه:


ایران کشوری باستانی و با سابقه دو هزار ساله است. کشوری که در دوران سلسه هخامنشیان  ، اولین سیستم حکومتی گسترده امپراطوری را بنیانگذاری کرد و در طی تاریخ  پرفراز و نشیب خود، انواع سیستم‌های ایجاد نظم و ترتیب را مورد آزمایش قرار  داد. یک صد سال پیش ، سیستم نوین ایجاد نظم و امنیت داخلی؛ یعنی سازمان  پلیس در ایران به وجود آمد. براساس این سیستم پلیس ایران به دو قسمت مهم  پلیس شهری و ژاندارمری تقسیم گردید. پس از انقلاب اسلامی، کمیته انقلاب  اسلامی نیز به عنوان یکی از ارکان مهم حفظ نظم و امنیت داخلی و دفاع از  ارزش‌های انقلاب در داخل کشور، به این مجموعه افزوده شد. در سال 1370 با  تصمیم مجلس شورای اسلامی این سه نیرو در یکدیگر ادغام و سیستم پلیس واحد به  وجود آمد. به دنبال طرح ادغام شهربانی، ژاندارمری ، کمیته انقلاب اسلامی و  پلیس قضایی، دانشگاه پلیس نیز به "دانشگاه علوم انتظامی" با سازمان و ساختاری جدید تغییر یافت. این دانشگاه یکی از مهمترین واحدهای نیروی انتظامی جمهوری اسلامی ایران برای جذب و به کارگیری جوانان شایسته و تربیت و آموزش آنان است. این دانشگاه در مقطع کارشناسی  دارای شاخه‌های انتظامی، کشف جرائم، اطلاعات، راهنمایی و رانندگی و خدمات و  پشتیبانی است و دانشجویان از ترم چهارم، شاخه یا گرایش خود را انتخاب  می‌کنند. مقطع کاردانی  علوم انتظامی نیز دارای گرایش‌های راهنمایی و رانندگی و انتظامی است.شاخه  انتظامی بخش انتظامی، بخش مأموریتی نیروی انتظامی در پاسگاه‌ها و  کلانتری‌های موجود در سطح شهر و روستاها است و دانشجوی انتظامی دانش و  مهارت‌ لازم را برای فعالیت در این بخش به‌دست می‌آورد.در واقع اولین وظیفه  کارشناس انتظامی انجام تمهیداتی برای جلوگیری از جرم‌خیزی است. برای مثال برای پیشگیری از سرقت، کارشناس  انتظامی باید به مردم هشدارها و اطلاعات لازم را بدهد، هشدارهایی از این  قبیل که بهتر است درِ خانه را شب‌ها قفل کنند یا شب‌ها، پنجره‌ها را باز  نگذارند. در واقع کارشناس  علوم انتظامی با این هشدارهای بسیار ساده اما مؤثر، به آموزش عمومی و  فرهنگ‌سازی می‌پردازد و از جرم‌خیزی پیشگیری‌ می‌کند. پس اولین وظیفه نیروی  انتظامی، فراهم کردن شرایط اجتماعی به گونه‌ای است که سطح امنیت عمومی  بالا برود. البته این وظیفه تمام متخصصان نیروی انتظامی است اما در شاخه  انتظامی، اولین و مهمترین وظیفه، آموزش و پیشگیری است.



درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل:


دروس مشترک در شاخه‌های مختلف نیروی انتظامی :


سازمان و مدیریت و نگرش در مدیریت اسلامی، مقدمات علم حقوق، روانشناسی  رشد، حقوق اساسی‌، نقشه‌خوانی، حفاظت اطلاعات ، حقوق جزای عمومی ، سازمان و  وظایف نیروی انتظامی ، تاریخ سیاسی معاصر ایران ، گزارش‌نویسی ،  جنگ‌افزار‌شناسی، جغرافیا ، روانشناسی  اجتماعی ، حقوق مدنی ، آشنایی با کامپیوتر ، ورزش رزمی ، اصول و قواعد  نظامی ، مقابله با سوانح و بلایا ، جنگ‌افزار‌شناسی نیمه‌سنگین، عبور از  موانع و عملیات اعتماد به نفس، مبانی اطلاعات، روش‌ها و فنون تدریس جرائم  نیرو‌های مسلح، آیین‌ دادرسی کیفری، آیین دادرسی مدنی ، حقوق جزای اختصاصی ،  مکانیک اتومبیل ، زبان تخصصی ، کاربرد قانون سلاح ، تاکتیک دسته در آفند و  پدافند، امور انتظامی، آشنایی با راهنمایی و رانندگی، شناسایی مین و  تله‌های انفجاری ، آشنایی با قاچاق ، مبارزه با مواد مخدر ، کشف علمی جرائم  ، دروس تحقیقاتی ، جنگ‌های ویژه ، آسیب‌شناسی و مفاسد اجتماعی ، مخابرات ،  جمع‌آوری ، کنترل اجتماعات، پزشکی قانونی ، تنظیم گزارشات قضایی ،کارورزی .


دروس تخصصی شاخه انتظامی:


جامعه‌شناسی  شهری و روستایی، تاکتیک گروهان ، عملیات در کویر، کوهستان و جنگل، اصول  ترافیک ، آیین راهنمایی و رانندگی، حمل بار، مسافر و کار و ابعاد وسایل  نقلیه ، شماره‌گذاری، آزمایشات رانندگی و تصادفات ، وظایف فرمانده پاسگاه  در شرایط عملیاتی ، عملیات گشتی - کمین و ضد کمین ، اماکن عمومی ، هدایت  پاسگاه، دسته و گروهان ، جغرافیای شهری و روستایی .


شاخه کشف جرائم:


بدون  شک وظیفه نیروی انتظامی در هر جامعه‌ای پیشگیری از جرم است، اما هر چقدر  که بر روی پیشگیری کار شود، باز در جامعه جرم‌هایی اتفاق می‌افتد و در اکثر  موارد نیز مجرم ‌مشخص نیست و دستگیر نمی‌شود. در این میان، وظیفه مأمور  نیروی انتظامی شاخه کشف جرائم، این است که جرم پنهان مانده را کشف و مجرم  را دستگیر کند؛ یعنی کارشناس  کشف جرائم باید صحنه جرم را ببیند، شواهد صحنه را جمع‌آوری و براساس  شواهد، تئوری‌سازی کند و سپس تئوری‌های مختلف را در کنار هم گذاشته و یک یک  آنها را بررسی کند تا به تئوری نهایی برسد و براساس آن تئوری، فرد متهم را  پیدا و دستگیر کند و از او بازجویی نماید. در واقع فارغ‌التحصیلان کشف  جرائم، همان کارآگاه‌ها هستند. این شاخه دارای 5 گرایش آگاهی، تشخیص هویت،  مبارزه با جرائم اقتصادی، مبارزه با مواد مخدر و مبارزه با مفاسد اجتماعی  است. (گفتنی است که دانشگاه  علوم انتظامی هر ساله در تمامی گرایش‌های فوق دانشجو نمی‌پذیرد بلکه با  توجه به نیاز و ضرورت نیروی انتظامی، گرایش‌های یاد شده ارائه می‌شود.)


دروس اصلی مشترک در گرایش‌های مختلف کشف جرائم :


جرم‌شناسی  ، حقوق جزای عمومی، حقوق جزای اختصاصی (جرائم علیه اشخاص، جرائم علیه  اموال و مالکیت، جرائم علیه امنیت، آسایش و اخلاق عمومی)، آیین‌ دادرسی  کیفری، ادله اثبات دعوای کیفری ، حقوق دیپلماتیک و آداب کنسولی ، حقوق  مدنی، آئین دادرسی مدنی ، پزشکی  قانونی ، بررسی اصالت اسناد، طرز تشکیل پرونده قضایی،‌آشنایی با سازمان  بین‌الملل پلیس جنایی (اینترپل)، آشنایی با بمب و تله‌های انفجاری، جرائم  سازمان یافته ، جرائم رایانه‌ای ، کاربرد رایانه در کشف جرائم ، ‌زبان  تخصصی ، مشاهده،‌ توصیف و چهره‌نگاری، روانشناسی  عمومی، جغرافیای شهری و شهرشناسی، جامعه‌ شناسی جنایی، بزهکاری و اطفال  نوجوانان ، احکام تخصصی کشف جرائم ، مبانی جامعه شناسی، کارورزی .(با توجه  به تعدد گرایش‌های کشف جرائم ، از ذکر واحدهای تخصصی هر گرایش خودداری شده  است.)


شاخه اطلاعات:


همان‌طور  که از عنوان این شاخه پیدا است،‌ واحد اطلاعات نیروی انتظامی به  فعالیت‌های اطلاعاتی می‌پردازد؛ یعنی در این واحد،‌ اطلاعات تمام رفتارهای  اجتماعی کسب می‌شود و آمار و ارقام لازم جمع‌آوری می‌گردد.برای مثال، نیروی  انتظامی برای آگاهی از برنامه و خط و ربط گروه‌های حمل قاچاق مواد مخدر  نیاز به کارهای اطلاعاتی دارد. همچنین بسیاری از سرقت‌های مسلحانه سازمان  یافته و ساختاریافته است؛ نیروی انتظامی برای اطلاع از این شبکه‌های سازمان  یافته به کارشناسانی  احتیاج دارد که به صورت مخفی فعالیت کنند و اطلاعات مختلف را از شبکه‌های  مفاسد اجتماعی به دست‌ آورند. سپس اطلاعات کامل و جامع را به مراجع علنی  نیروی انتظامی بدهند تا عملیات لازم، انجام و افراد مورد نظر دستگیر شوند.  اهمیت این مسأله زمانی آشکار می‌شود که توجه داشته باشیم، بخش اصلی نیروی  انتظامی، بخش علنی آن است و بدون شک نمی‌توان برای جمع‌آوری اطلاعات از  شبکه‌های مفاسد اجتماعی از این نیروها یاری گرفت. در واقع نیروی انتظامی  بدون یاری و همکاری واحد اطلاعات،‌ مثل خودرویی  است که در شب بدون چراغ حرکت کند. به عبارت دیگر چراغ هدایت کننده و روشن  کننده نیروی انتظامی، ‌واحد اطلاعات است. از همین رو، در این شاخه بحث‌های  اطلاعاتی کشور ـ آنچه به نیروی انتظامی و سایر مردم جامعه مربوط می‌شود ـ  بررسی و مطالعه می‌شود.


دروس اختصاصی شاخه اطلاعات :


سازمان و مدیریت  اطلاعات، جمع‌آوری ، حفاظت اطلاعات، عملیات اطلاعات ، بازجویی و مصاحبه ،  کشف علمی جرائم ، اماکن عمومی ، ابزارهای فنی اطلاعاتی، آشنایی با کشورهای  همجوار، شناخت تمهیدات امنیتی و اجتماعی، اطلاع‌رسانی، احزاب و گروهک‌ها ،  اطلاعات رزمی، بزهکاری اطفال و نوجوانان ، حقوق جزای اختصاصی ، مبانی علم  سیاست، فعالیت‌های پنهانی و سازمان‌های اطلاعاتی، کارورزی.


شاخه راهنمایی و رانندگی:


شاخه راهنمایی و رانندگی دارای سه گرایش خدمات فنی راهور، عملیات انتظامی راهور و مهندسی ترافیک است.گرایش خدمات فنی راهور کارشناس خدمات فنی راهور، تخصص لازم را برای شماره‌گذاری خودروها، صدور کارت ماشین و برگزاری آزمون رانندگی از متقاضیان گواهی‌نامه رانندگی به‌دست می‌آورد.


دروس مشترک راهنمایی و رانندگی :


ساختار و مقررات استخدامی  ناجا ، سازمان و وظایف رده‌های راهور، مقدمه علم حقوق ، حقوق اساسی،‌  جنگ‌افزار شناسی، تیراندازی مشق‌های پای قبضه ، مبانی امور انتظامی،‌ روانشناسی  عمومی ، مبانی جامعه‌شناسی،‌ریاضیات پایه ، آیین‌نامه راهنمایی و رانندگی ،  کارورزی، جغرافیای شهری و شهرستان‌شناسی، امور انتظامی راهور ،  جامعه‌شناسی ترافیک، روانشناسی  ترافیک، زبان تخصصی، مقررات حمل بار و مسافر، مقررات بین‌المللی و  کنوانسیون‌های حمل و نقل، حقوق جزای عمومی، آیین دادرسی کیفری، مسائل حقوقی  تصادفات، آشنایی با قانون مجازات اسلامی، کشف علمی جرائم، اصول مهندسی ترافیک ، مهندسی  ترافیک، صدور پروانه‌ها و آزمایش‌ها ، شماره‌گذاری وسائل نقلیه ، معاینه  فنی وسائل نقلیه، احراز اصالت وسائل نقلیه، کاربرد فیزیک و مکانیک در  تصادفات ، تصادفات ، تصادفات عابر پیاده ، کاربرد رایانه در امور راهنمایی و  رانندگی، احکام تخصصی .دروس تخصصی خدمات فنی راهورشناسایی اسناد مجعول،‌  محیط‌زیست و ترافیک، آشنایی با انواع وسائل نقلیه،‌ آموزش رانندگی عملیاتی ،  ارزیابی وسائل نقلیه ، آشنایی با کارکرد وسائل وتجهیزات معاینه فنی.


گرایش عملیات انتظامی راهور:


در این گرایش دانشجویان اطلاعات لازم را به عنوان افسر پلیس خیابان‌ها و جاده‌ها به دست می‌آورند؛ یعنی کارشناس  این رشته با بازسازی صحنه تصادف وسائل نقلیه، مقصر یا مقصران تصادف را  شناسایی و خسارت وارد شده را تعیین می‌کند همچنین می‌تواند عملیات امداد و  کمک‌های اولیه را در تصادفات و سوانح انجام دهد.


دروس تخصصی عملیات انتظامی راهور:


شناسایی اسناد مجعول، اصول و مبانی‌ شهر‌سازی، کمک‌های اولیه در تصادفات و سوانح، مهندسی ترابری، آموزش رانندگی عملیاتی، پزشکی  قانونی، ارزیابی وسائل نقلیه ، امور انتظامی راهور(تخصصی)، بازسازی صحنه  تصادفات ، آشنایی با مواد مخدر و قاچاق کالا،‌ تعیین خسارت وسائل نقلیه.


گرایش مهندسی ترافیک :


در گرایش مهندسی ترافیک، طراحی سیستم ترافیک شهری آموزش داده می‌شود و کارشناس  این رشته در هنگام طراحی خیابان‌ها و جاده‌ها مسؤولیت تعیین تقاطع‌ها،  میدان‌ها، دوربرگردان‌ها و خیابان‌های یک طرفه و دو طرفه را بر عهده دارد.  همچنین تعیین این‌که در چه ساعت‌هایی از روز باید در برخی از خیابان‌ها طرح  ترافیک اجرا شود، بر عهده کارشناس مهندس ترافیک است.


دروس تخصصی مهندسی ترافیک:


آمار احتمالات مهندسی،‌  اصول و مبانی شهرسازی،‌ محیط‌زیست و ترافیک ،‌ آشنایی با نرم‌افزارهای  طراحی، طرح هندسی راه ، ایمنی در ترافیک،‌ سیستم‌های حمل و نقل،  برنامه‌ریزی حمل و نقل شهری،‌ اقتصاد در ترافیک و حمل و نقل، ‌سیستم‌های  هوشمند ترافیک (ITS) ، مهندسی ترافیک محلی ، مهندسی کنترل ترافیک.



شاخه خدمات و پشتیبانی :


کارشناسان شاخه خدمات و پشتیبانی کارشناسی  علوم انتظامی در بخش اداری نیروی انتظامی فعالیت می‌کنند. این شاخه دارای  دو گرایش ارتباطات انتظامی یا مخابرات و نرم‌افزار کامپیوتر است. با توجه  به این که گرایش‌های مخابرات و نرم‌افزار کامپیوتر در گروه آزمایشی ریاضی و  فنی معرفی شده است، از معرفی آنها در این بخش خودداری شده است.


دروس تخصصی گرایش ارتباطات انتظامی :


فیزیک  الکتریسته ،‌ کامپیوتر، ریاضیات پایه ، ماشین‌های الکتریکی ،‌سازمان و  وظایف لجستیک ناجا(مخابرات) ، مخابرات و مدارات مخابراتی،‌ مدارهای  الکتریکی،‌ سوئیچینگ،‌آنتن و انتشار امواج،‌ اصول حفاظت و امنیت مخابرات و  جنگ‌های الکترونیک،‌ مدارهای منطقی ،‌ ‌اندازه‌گیری الکتریکی و  الکترونیکی،‌ الکترونیک، مخابرات پیشرفته ،‌ کارگاه برق ماشین‌های  الکتریکی،‌ ‌کارورزی.


توانایی‌های لازم :


نیروی  انتظامی کشور، یک سازمان نظامی است و دانشجویان این رشته باید روحیه نظامی  داشته باشند تا در این رشته موفق گردند. برای مثال، پلیس باید فردی فعال،  اجتماعی و قانونمند باشد؛ یعنی بر سر قانون مصالحه نکند و نگوید چون فردی  پیر، جوان یا بیمار است، اگر قانون‌شکنی کرد، اشکالی ندارد. بویژه آن بخش  از نیروی انتظامی که با متخلفان سر و کار دارد، باید در رعایت قانون بسیار  مصمم باشد. یکی دیگر از ویژگی‌های پلیس، داشتن صبر و حوصله و متانت و  خویشتن‌داری بسیار است. برای مثال کارشناس  عملیات انتظامی راهور در اوج سرمای زمستان و گرمای تابستان، در وسط یک  چهارراه بدون هرگونه امکانات رفاهی می‌ایستد و انجام وظیفه می‌کند. بدون شک  چنین فردی باید صبر و تحمل بسیاری داشته باشد. همچنین کارشناس  کشف جرائم، بدون صبر و حوصله و دقت و موشکافی نمی‌تواند اطلاعات مورد نیاز  را به دست آورد و مجرم را دستگیر کند. شغل نیروی انتظامی یک شغل خدماتی  است و مأمور نیروی انتظامی، ارتباط مستقیم با مردم دارد از سوی دیگر اکثر  مراجعه‌کنندگان به نیروی انتظامی، بویژه مراجعه‌کنندگان به کارشناسان  کشف جرائم و انتظامی، افرادی هستند که از لحاظ روحی شرایط مساعدی ندارند  چون یا مجرم هستند یا شاکی. از همین‌رو، یک پلیس باید انگیزه‌ای قوی برای  خدمت به مردم داشته باشد تا در برخورد با مجرم یا شاکی میزان خدمات‌دهی او  کاهش نیابد.در ضمن دانشجوی این رشته باید بداند که انجام مأموریت‌های پی در  پی در شهرهای مختلف، یکی از ویژگی‌های شغلی پلیس است؛ یعنی فردی که در  نیروی انتظامی فعالیت می‌کند، امکان دارد امسال در پایتخت باشد و سال دیگر  در جنوب، شمال، شرق و یا غرب ایران خدمت کند. همچنین امکان دارد به دلیل  مأموریت‌های ویژه، مثل مأموریت‌های شبانه یا آماده‌باش‌ها، هفته‌های متوالی  زندگی روزمره و عادی خود را نداشته باشد. حتی دانشجویان این دانشگاه  نسبت به دانشجویان رشته‌های دیگر، برنامه‌ها و فعالیت‌های بیشتری دارند.  به همین دلیل دانشجویان علوم انتظامی - چه زن و چه مرد - در طی تحصیل حق  ازدواج ندارند و بعد از فارغ‌التحصیلی نیز به آنها پیشنهاد می‌شود قبل از  ازدواج، شرایط شغلی خود را برای شریک زندگی خود بگویند تا در آینده دچار  مشکل نشوند.درباره ویژگی‌های لازم برای هر گرایش نیز باید گفت که دانشجوی  علوم انتظامی در تمام شاخه‌ها و گرایش‌ها باید از قدرت تجزیه و تحلیل خوبی  برخودار باشد اما این ویژگی برای دانشجوی کشف جرائم اهمیت بیشتری دارد چون کارشناس  کشف جرائم باید بتواند با تجزیه و تحلیل مسائل و قدرت خلاقه ذهن خود،  مجهول‌یابی کند. همچنین باید با مسائل حقوقی کاملاً آشنایی داشته باشد.  دانشجوی اطلاعات نیز علاوه بر ویژگی‌های یاد شده، باید بسیار رازدار باشد  تا بتواند به عنوان یک مأمور مخفی، اطلاعات مورد نیاز را به دست آورد و  وظیفه خود را به نحو احسن انجام دهد.دانشجویان گرایش‌های مخابرات و  کامپیوتر نیز باید در دروس ریاضی و فیزیک توانمند باشند. به همین دلیل این  دسته از دانشجویان از بین داوطلبان گروه آزمایشی علوم ریاضی و فنی انتخاب  می‌شوند.گفتنی است که دانشجویان دانشکده علوم پایه انتظامی جمهوری اسلامی  از هر پنج گروه آزمایشی علوم ریاضی و فنی، علوم تجربی، علوم انسانی، هنر و  زبان‌های خارجه انتخاب می‌شوند و داوطلبان این رشته باید علاوه بر شرایط  عمومی، شرایط اختصاصی این دانشکده را داشته باشند.


شرایط اختصاصی دانشکده علوم پایه انتظامی عبارت است از:


داشتن  حداقل 17 و حداکثر 21 سال سن برای داوطلبان مرد (داوطلبانی که خدمت وظیفه  عمومی را انجام داده‌اند، مدت قانونی خدمت وظیفه عمومی به حداکثر سن آنها  اضافه خواهد شد) و دارا بودن حداقل 18 و حداکثر 25 سال سن برای داوطلبان زن  ، دارا بودن حداقل 170 سانتی‌متر قد برای داوطلبان مرد و 160 سانتی‌متر  برای داوطلبان زن، دارا بودن حداقل معدل کتبی دیپلم 14 برای داوطلبان زن،  سپردن تعهد خدمت برابر مقررات نیروی انتظامی، پاسخ دادن به حداقل 10 درصد  از سؤال‌های ادبیات فارسی، ریاضی و زبان خارجه آزمون سراسری، داشتن سلامت  جسمی و روحی کامل. داوطلبان زن این دانشگاه باید توجه داشته باشند که تمام برنامه‌های درسی و کلاس‌های عملی و مهارتی که در این دانشگاه  برای آقایان برگزار می‌شود، برای خانم‌ها نیز برگزار می‌گردد. برای مثال  به منظور تقویت قوای جسمانی و کسب مهارت‌های لازم ، ورزش‌های رزمی و دفاع  شخصی تحت سه عنوان ورزش رزمی تکواندو، کاراته و جودو ارائه می‌گردد. البته  مسؤولان دانشگاه  انتظار ندارند که یک خانم با روحیات و خصلت‌های یک مرد، در نیروی انتظامی  فعالیت کند، اما داوطلبان زن باید از آمادگی جسمی و روحی خوبی برخوردار  باشند. در ضمن پوشش چادر برای دانشجویان زن دانشکده علوم پایه انتظامی و  خانم‌های شاغل در نیروی انتظامی الزامی است.



موقعیت شغلی در ایران :


در  نیروی انتظامی جمهوری اسلامی ایران، عده‌ای از کارکنان دارای مشاغل اداری و  عده‌ای دیگر دارای مشاغل مأموریتی هستند. برای مثال، کارکنان بخش‌های حسابداری،  کامپیوتر، برق و مخابرات در بخش اداری فعالیت می‌کنند. به عبارت دیگر  فارغ‌التحصیلان شاخه خدمات و پشتیبانی در بخش اداری حضور دارند و  فارغ‌التحصیلان سایر شاخه‌ها و گرایش‌های علوم انتظامی در بخش مأموریتی  فعالیت می‌کنند.در کل فارغ‌التحصیلان کاردانی دانشکده علوم پایه انتظامی با درجه ستوان سومی و کارشناسان  این دانشکده با درجه ستوان دومی فارغ‌التحصیل می‌شوند و درجات بعدی آنان  برابر قوانین و مقررات ناجا خواهد بود. در این میان، نوع فعالیت  فارغ‌التحصیلان کاردانی نیروی انتظامی بیشتر جنبه اجرایی دارد؛ یعنی این دسته از فارغ‌التحصیلان بیشتر مجریان برنامه‌ها هستند اما مسؤولیت اصلی کارشناسان  نیروی انتظامی، تئوری‌سازی، برنامه‌ریزی، هدایت و کنترل فعالیت‌های نیروی  انتظامی است. البته در حال حاضر به دلیل کمبود پرسنل، گاهی اوقات یک کارشناس  باید وظایف کاردان را نیز انجام دهد.گفتنی است که دانشجویان علوم پایه  انتظامی ضمن آن که ماهانه مبلغی به عنوان کمک هزینه تحصیلی دریافت می‌کنند  از امکانات رفاهی خوابگاه، پوشاک، غذا، دفترچه اتکا و خدمات درمانی بهره‌مند می‌شوند و در طول خدمت از وام خرید مسکن یا یک باب مسکن ملکی برخوردار خواهند شد.

منبع : پرتال دانشگاهی



*

----------

